# Lyft threatened to deactivate



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i have a high cancellation rate and low acceptance rate. Lyft threatened to deactivate me if this continues.

Isn’t there a court case make that illegal?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> i have a high cancellation rate and low acceptance rate. Lyft threatened to deactivate me if this continues.
> 
> Isn't there a court case make that illegal?


No


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

High cancellation rate is cause for app deactivation. You’re not supposed to be deactivated for low acceptance.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Lyfts cancellation policy is 15%
There are other factors as it pertains to cancelling but the 15% is the primary one.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> i have a high cancellation rate and low acceptance rate. Lyft threatened to deactivate me if this continues.
> 
> Isn't there a court case make that illegal?


Hire a lawyer and fight the basturds. I think you have a strong case.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

oh my bad "Uber" settled for a class action law suit which determined outside California and Massachusetts, drivers can not be deactivated for acceptance/cancellation/inactivity.

however lyft never went through it


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

It is similar to playing with the police. They tend to arrest, and sort it out later. So even if you “win” at the end without being found guilty, all of the time wasted, the expense, not to mention possible effects on your work or personal life, is all on you. Who can go longer with you not driving?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The court case determined that drivers cannot be deactivated legally for low AR.

Cancel rate, however, is another story. When a driver accepts then cancels, it annoys pax, and "harms the brand". Don't accept and cancel.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pulledclear said:


> Hire a lawyer and fight the basturds. I think you have a strong case.


turds is right!

Lyfturds


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

There is a big difference beteen cx and acceptance rates. Lyft will threaten deactivation for low acceptance rates but won't really do it. For too many cx they will because the customers are being affected. If you are cxing a lot you need to look at why. Are you cherry picking rides and cxing after you get to pickup point to see where they are going, are you calling the pax and then cxing, these are things lyft will deactivate you for.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Try to keep cancellation to the minimum.
Also when not accepting a ping, press the X at the last seconds, don't let it go by itself.
I got an email about that.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> Hire a lawyer and fight the basturds. I think you have a strong case.


Lol


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You are not deactivated. They are asking you to stop cancelling so many trips and start accepting more. Why are you driving if you don't want to accept trips? You are just wasting your time.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Like Mista T said, the lawsuit only protects the driver for not accepting rides. You can turn down pings all day and the worst they can do is whine about you affecting the "community". But it does not protect you from accepting rides and then cancelling them. This has been discussed to death. If you play the cancellation game you risk being deactivated. And once deactivated, your options are limited.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> Hire a lawyer and fight the basturds. I think you have a strong case.


You must don't like him


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

your ****ed. put it this way. a local hardware store sells lets say sheds dog houses whatever . you accept the job you do not show up or do the work. the hardware store no longer send your jobs. how its this a lawsuit ? never accept the job if you can not do it.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> There is a big difference beteen cx and acceptance rates. Lyft will threaten deactivation for low acceptance rates but won't really do it.


Lyft does not threaten deactivation for low acceptance rate. they do constantly scold drivers for doing it, but never a threat.

its a funny thing tho. my acceptance rate has been so low for so long, that they stopped sending the scolding emails and texts. I only get the annoying popup when I let pings expire.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Lyft is the best for sure. I make $2,500 a week just on Lyft.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Big ****ing No! 



azndriver87 said:


> oh my bad "Uber" settled for a class action law suit which determined outside California and Massachusetts, drivers can not be deactivated for acceptance/cancellation/inactivity.
> 
> however lyft never went through it


Post link or fake news

Does anyone bother reading the terms of service? You can't sue them u can't bring class action against them and you have to use arbitration to address any issues which they control.
Also you can be deactivated for any reason they want. Your not an employee of theirs. U have no rights. Your a app user and as such have no rights


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> I told everybody . This dude's another Lyft imposter . There's a whole crew of them posting this phony stuff .


I get 300% prime time lyft pings all day they are the greatest company known to men. Today I got a 100 mile round trip on 400% primetime. I love lyft it's so easy to make money.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Try to keep cancellation to the minimum.
> Also when not accepting a ping, press the X at the last seconds, don't let it go by itself.
> I got an email about that.


press x and it excepts the ride, nope....let it go


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Fritz Duval said:


> press x and it excepts the ride, nope....let it go


NO, press X, I got a warning letter asking me to press X , so I am doing it now.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> No


Yes, sue . Your a Contractor not an employee . Don't believe these Lyft imposters . They're paid to posts lies .


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Yes, sue . Your a Contractor not an employee . Don't believe these Lyft imposters . They're paid to posts lies .


Yea.....Good luck with that. Rule #1. DON'T CANCEL RIDES, just don't accept them in the first place. Everyone knows that grounds for deactivation. Your acceptance rate can be 1% with no repercussions, but you can't cancel more than 10-15%. Being a contractor doesn't mean you can just accept jobs and just not show up for work. Just don't accept them in the first place

I am a Lyft imposter huh? I guess Lyft forgot to inform me of that AND pay me for it...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> You are not deactivated. They are asking you to stop cancelling so many trips and start accepting more. Why are you driving if you don't want to accept trips? You are just wasting your time.


Then Lyft should stop lying because just before you accept the trip . Lyft tells you it's 4 minutes away but after you accept the trip you find out it's 10 minutes away, then do you cancel for accepting the trip and get fired ..



Lyfted13 said:


> Yea.....Good luck with that. Rule #1. DON'T CANCEL RIDES, just don't accept them in the first place. Everyone knows that grounds for deactivation. Your acceptance rate can be 1% with no repercussions, but you can't cancel more than 10-15%. Being a contractor doesn't mean you can just accept jobs and just not show up for work. Just don't accept them in the first place
> 
> I am a Lyft imposter huh? I guess Lyft forgot to inform me of that AND pay me for it...


Nice try, Lyft imposter


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Then Lyft should stop lying because just before you accept the trip . Lyft tells you it's 4 minutes away but after you accept the trip you find out it's 10 minutes away, then do you cancel for accepting the trip and get fired ..
> 
> Nice try, Lyft imposter


What are you basing your assumption on?If this guy listens to you, he will be out of a job AND court fees. I could give a f$(@ less about Lyft. Get your facts straight before you jump to conclusions


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Lyft is the best for sure. I make $2,500 a week just on Lyft.


Another Lyft imposter...........



Lyfted13 said:


> What are you basing your assumption on?If this guy listens to you, he will be out of a job AND court fees. I could give a f$(@ less about Lyft. Get your facts straight before you jump to conclusions[/QUOTE
> Do you think he cares ? Lyft is not a job . Sounds like your Company is afraid they'll lose another Court case, imposter .
> SUE THEM . Most all cases against Lyft are won . Nice try, anyways .


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Mods...


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

To Mega Therion said:


> Mods...


I second that....


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> i have a high cancellation rate and low acceptance rate. Lyft threatened to deactivate me if this continues.
> 
> Isn't there a court case make that illegal?


YES, you have a good case . Call employment Attorny. Additionally, you can sue them for lost wages during for the next several years .


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

To Mega Therion said:


> Mods...


You have to drop f-bombs for them to do anything.

This is a family oriented board, all are welcomed, even trolls...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Lyft is the best for sure. I make $2,500 a week just on Lyft.


SORRY FOR ALL THE NASTY EMAILS . I'LL STOP AND DELETE THIS SITE FROM MY FAVORITES & REALLY TRY HARD NOT TO COME BACK .



moJohoJo said:


> YES, you have a good case . Call employment Attorny. Additionally, you can sue them for lost wages during for the next several years .


I wanted to apoligize to anyone i offended in my previous posts . I'm going to try really hard to not come back here again at least, until i cool down .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i have a high cancellation rate and low acceptance rate. Lyft threatened to deactivate me if this continues.
> 
> Isn't there a court case make that illegal?


When they fire you, apply for unemployment if you're in CA or NY.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> Yea.....Good luck with that. Rule #1. DON'T CANCEL RIDES, just don't accept them in the first place. Everyone knows that grounds for deactivation. Your acceptance rate can be 1% with no repercussions, but you can't cancel more than 10-15%. Being a contractor doesn't mean you can just accept jobs and just not show up for work. Just don't accept them in the first place
> 
> I am a Lyft imposter huh? I guess Lyft forgot to inform me of that AND pay me for it...


I would agree with you if they showed you the destination before you accept, you cannot accept a job without knowing what the job is, a good lawyer can win in a class action but drivers wont fight and they know this.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

UberPal said:


> I would agree with you if they showed you the destination before you accept, you cannot accept a job without knowing what the job is, a good lawyer can win in a class action but drivers wont fight and they know this.


Fair enough. You actually make a good point...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Lyft is the best for sure. I make $2,500 a week just on Lyft.


___________________

Is $2500 gross or after Lyft gets their cut?
How many hours a week are you logged on to make that much money ?
That is gross $3335 per week. 
Sorry, don't think I believe that you can make that much money EVERY week and quite possibly even one week. You also imply that you are doing other work, also. Not enough hours in the day, unless, of course , that you are selling drugs while driving Ride Share.



AuxCordTherapy said:


> I get 300% prime time lyft pings all day they are the greatest company known to men. Today I got a 100 mile round trip on 400% primetime. I love lyft it's so easy to make money.


___________________

I work Los Angeles , too. Now I know you are " full of It "
Nice try , however. Looks good on paper but you cannot buy anything with it.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ___________________
> 
> Is $2500 gross or after Lyft gets their cut?
> How many hours a week are you logged on to make that much money ?
> ...


I wasn't serious about the $2,500. I was messing with the guy who was calling everyone a lyft imposter. Basically feeding the troll.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I wasn't serious about the $2,500. I was messing with the guy who was calling everyone a lyft imposter. Basically feeding the troll.


________________

I am curious -- how do we know when you are kidding or serious other than your statement being so far out there ? As for the Lyft imposter guy - he has a negative comment about everything and is suspicious of most. How does one become a Lyft imposter ?? They have a Lyft sign on the car but never pick up a pax . Always been curious about that ?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ________________
> 
> I am curious -- how do we know when you are kidding or serious other than your statement being so far out there ? As for the Lyft imposter guy - he has a negative comment about everything and is suspicious of most. How does one become a Lyft imposter ?? They have a Lyft sign on the car but never pick up a pax . Always been curious about that ?


Actually I was hand picked and trained by Kevin Hart and Denzel Washington. I received a pink envelope in the mail (inside of a manilla envelope as to not draw attention) because I painted my Prius pink and made my own pink Lyft jumpsuit that I would happily wear while driving around SF. I have to pick up at least 13 rides a week as to not blow my cover.....but I guess my secret is out now. Darnit


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ________________
> 
> I am curious -- how do we know when you are kidding or serious other than your statement being so far out there ? As for the Lyft imposter guy - he has a negative comment about everything and is suspicious of most. How does one become a Lyft imposter ?? They have a Lyft sign on the car but never pick up a pax . Always been curious about that ?


Because my statement was so far out there. And if you had read the back and forth between me and that guy from other threads you would have realized I was only baiting him. Of course my sarcasm went totally over his head.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Because my statement was so far out there. And if you had read the back and forth between me and that guy from other threads you would have realized I was only baiting him. Of course my sarcasm went totally over his head.


------------
Obviously, mine too. LOL !! But that o.k.


----------

